

Rate My Startup: TrivialMobile.com - dkashkin

This idea won the "most useful" nomination at Hack TX hackathon a couple of weeks ago. Basically, it's an attempt to reduce the effort around creating mobile websites down to zero. We have not officially launched this service yet, but we feel good about quality and would totally appreciate feedback from this group!
Thanks!
TrivialMobile.com
======
smonikandan
I like the simplicity of this idea. However, I am wondering if we could call
this as creating websites since this looks more like submitting a blog through
our email. Sorry about the negative comment, but that was the point that
struck me on watching the video.

~~~
dkashkin
Thanks for this note! I actually agree - our current marketing message is
overselling the current features. We'll try to polish it further. We are also
designing a few new features that would reduce the gap between us and full
blown website generators.

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://TrivialMobile.com>

------
jlteran
I watched the 1 minute video on your home page. I liked how fast and easy it
is to get an app going. I think you have something going here with this idea.

------
dkashkin
Wow! This forum has been extremely helpful. We had a few people try the
service, even one even identified a bug. Please keep the feedback coming :)

